# Wanted: Cream Eyeshadow Recipe



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone care to share a great cream eyeshadow recipe?  

I found this one:  http://www.soapdelinews.com/2013/03/how-to-make-cream-eyeshadow.html but I think the ingredients are going to be too expensive to make it worth it.  

I also found this one: http://sparklingluna.blogspot.com/2012/01/diy-cream-eyeshadow.html but wasn't sure if it was a good recipe to use or not.  

Thanks!!

PS - I'm willing to pay for it if you don't have a free recipe.


----------



## maya (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you tested those formulas? What do you like or don't like and what are you looking for in a cream eye shadow?


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't tested them yet so I figured I'd ask before getting the supplies...would need to purchase a few things for each.

I like the first formula but didn't know if it's going to cost too much for all the ingredients.  I figured out the pricing would be okay though so that's good.  I might just need to spend some money and get all the supplies and test it.  I just did that with another item I was trying to make though and wasted a lot of money so I figured I'd ask first!!

The second formula uses baby powder which I thought was odd.  I'd probably substitute for cornstarch or something like that anyhow.

I want something smooth that will dry quickly.  Something close to the Maybelline Tattoo cream eyeshadow (has a super long list of stuff in it that I didn't want to use!)


----------



## savonierre (Aug 6, 2013)

I does cost a lot to make eyeshadows and cosmetics, unfortunately. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 7, 2013)

Really?  I priced out all the supplies for one formulation and it's just over $1.00 for a 5 gram pot of it (including the container) and that's at the minimum quantity level of supplies...if I buy in bulk then the savings are about 25% more.  I was hoping to stay under $1.00 since I only would sell for $4-5.  Maybe that is good enough though!


----------



## sistrum (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe your supplies are only a dollar but by the time you add research, lab testing, INSURANCE, lawyer costs, marketing ect.. Your cost will go up.  You do plan on doing these things before you make something you're selling to people to put on their EYES aren't you?

Sorry but if you don't even know what a good formula looks like, you have no business even thinking of selling yet.


----------



## maya (Aug 10, 2013)

Who was that make up "formulator" who got sued my the attorney general of her state and iirc, went bankrupt. Her products got peoples eyes infected and someone almost went blind? Shoot. I can't remember.

GLITTERSNIFFER. God that was a hot mess.


----------



## sistrum (Aug 10, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 10, 2013)

What an incredibly rude response.  Thanks for turning me off completely to this forum.  I cannot believe that you would talk to someone you've never even met and know nothing about like that.  Thanks but I'm not a moron like you are treating me to be.  I don't allow others to treat me like that. I've removed myself from this forum.  Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------

